# Is MFA degree good for editing?



## Erwin Sanders (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi, I'm currently interested to continue my study for a Master degree in filming and would love to work as an editor. I would love some advice from someone that has worked in the film industry. Is it better to learn filming in general and get a degree such as MFA or just focusing on the editing itself? Currently I'm looking to study at NYFA or AFI, could anyone tell me which one is better in terms of getting more experience to get into the industry?

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 8, 2016)

Erwin Sanders said:


> Hi, I'm currently interested to continue my study for a Master degree in filming and would love to work as an editor. I would love some advice from someone that has worked in the film industry. Is it better to learn filming in general and get a degree such as MFA or just focusing on the editing itself? Currently I'm looking to study at NYFA or AFI, could anyone tell me which one is better in terms of getting more experience to get into the industry?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.



Welcome to the site! 

I currently work as an editor in "Hollywood" for my real job. I didn't get an MFA but I did go to film school as an undergraduate. I've cut a bunch of independent low budget feature films but now for the past 8 years I've been cutting glorious unscripted TV which I actually quite enjoy because as an editor as you have a lot of creative control...plus it pays well and the work is pretty steady.... but I digress... back to your question.

Will an MFA get you a job? Not necessarily. No one is going to look at your resume and say "oh this person has an MFA" let's hire them. But a degree will give you alumni connections, peer connections, and above all... I found film school to be a lot of fun.

It is expensive though... and it is possible to "break" into the industry with no degree at all. 

In terms of getting more experience to get into the industry, the main thing I'd suggest is that once you get to LA... do everything. Reach out and work with people as much as you can. Make contacts... work HARD... work WELL... be willing to learn and don't think you know everything. A good work ethic is a large chunk of making it in this business. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 9, 2016)

Also @Mike_V who is a moderator here went to Chapman for his MFA and is currently working as an assistant editor so he may be able to answer your question as well.

You can read his review for Chapman here:














 Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film Production (Directing)


	 					The graduate programs at Chapman University’s Dodge College of Film and Media Arts Conservatory of Motion Pictures are designed to empower you with
					


FilmSchool.org
Oct 28, 2015








4.00 star(s)





Reviews: 1
Category: California


----------



## Erwin Sanders (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi Chris,

Thanks so much for your reply. I'm actually from Indonesia and I majored in computer science for my bachelor degree, so I know that there are a lot of work that needs to be done for me to get into the film industry. The reason I was going for a degree actually because I need to make a lot of connections just like you said. Thank you for all the information, I'll look into them. Again thanks for the help, really lift my hopes up getting advice from someone like you.


----------



## Mike_V (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi there,
sorry about the late response. The answer is, no, a MFA will not get you a job, but what a MFA does is helps you connect with peers as well as learn from those who are in the industry already. I got to study under Paul Seydor (Paul Seydor - IMDb) and Martha Coolidge (Martha Coolidge - IMDb) as well as legends like Tom Mankiewicz (RIP Tom. You are a badass till the end).
You also get better at editing by, well, editing. It is extremely helpful to get advice and criticism from those who are already in the industry and it is also extremely helpful to get the same from your peers. You probably wont be 100% ready for work in the industry as soon as you come out of your MFA, but you will be pretty damn well prepared (assuming you studied hard and know your stuff).


----------

